# Erfahrungen  mit A1000 Yaskawa



## Gerold (27 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
Mich würde mal Eure Meinung  zu Frequenzumrichter vom Typ A1000 von Yaskawa interessieren.Gibt es unter Euch überhaupt  jemand  der die Geräte  einsetzt.


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

Früher mal Yaskawa verbaut....... günstig sind auch nicht schlechter als andere günstige Umrichter aber nicht immer gerne beim Endkunden gesehen.
Das war auch einer der Gründe warum wir diesen Umrichter nicht mehr verbauen.


----------



## gerribaldi (29 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

bei uns sind zwei Stück verbaut und machen seit ca. 15 Jahren Ihren Dienst ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Werden in 2015 aber gegen Danfoss ausgetauscht, weil wir von denen einige mehr haben. Vereinfacht die Ersatzteilhaltung....

gruß
gerribaldi


----------



## Gerold (30 Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Infos.
Dann darf ich mich ja in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden ob es Yaskawa wird oder aber KEB


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2014)

Darfst du das? Dann bist du in der glücklichen Situation, die den meisten hier fehlt.
Schon einmal daran gedacht, Pflichtenheft mit Umfeldbeurteilung zu erstellen?
Die Frage ist so wie: Ist Auto rot die richtige Endscheidung?

Mensch ist es wirklich schon so weit, dass man so eine Endscheidung über Technik und Produktivität fällt?


bike


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Schon einmal daran gedacht, Pflichtenheft mit Umfeldbeurteilung zu erstellen?
> 
> bike



Dafür erstellt Ihr ein Pflichtenheft !!! ??


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Dafür erstellt Ihr ein Pflichtenheft !!! ??



Die Erfahrung zeigt, wenn man aufschreibt was notwendig ist bzw benötigt wird, vieles leichter und einfacher wird.
Sowohl für den Aufgabenschreiber als auch für den techniker, der eine Lösung basteln soll.
Beim Aufschreiben wird oft schon viel Müll aussortiert, der später nicht entsorgt werden muss.


bike


----------



## Gerold (31 Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir im Vorfeld schon Gedanken gemacht.Ich benötige einen Umrichter den man an Profibus , Profinet und Ethercat betreiben kann. Ebenso sollte der Umrichter Synchronmotoren, Asynchronmotoren und Linearmotoren steuern können. Safetyfunktionen sollte dieser auch haben, zumindest Sicherer Stop.Eigenstaendig positionieren ist auch gewünscht. Auchh ein Umrichtermodel fuer den Leistungsbereich von 3 KW bis 30 KW


----------



## bike (31 Dezember 2014)

Gerold schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Vorfeld schon Gedanken gemacht.Ich benötige einen Umrichter den man an Profibus , Profinet und Ethercat betreiben kann. Ebenso sollte der Umrichter Synchronmotoren, Asynchronmotoren und Linearmotoren steuern können. Safetyfunktionen sollte dieser auch haben, zumindest Sicherer Stop.Eigenstaendig positionieren ist auch gewünscht. Auchh ein Umrichtermodel fuer den Leistungsbereich von 3 KW bis 30 KW



Das kann ein und der selbe Umrichter?
Also ist das die Eierlegendewollmilchsau.

Wenn du dich schon endschieden hast, warum noch fragen?

Ich würde mir zumindest die Produkte von BigS anschauen.
Hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil: es gibt mehr Fachleute die sich mit dieser Technik auskennen.
Zumindest in Europa, auf anderen Kontinenten kann es anders sein.


bike


----------



## gerribaldi (31 Dezember 2014)

Gerold schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Vorfeld schon Gedanken gemacht.Ich benötige einen Umrichter den man an Profibus , Profinet und Ethercat betreiben kann. Ebenso sollte der Umrichter Synchronmotoren, Asynchronmotoren und Linearmotoren steuern können. Safetyfunktionen sollte dieser auch haben, zumindest Sicherer Stop.Eigenstaendig positionieren ist auch gewünscht. Auchh ein Umrichtermodel fuer den Leistungsbereich von 3 KW bis 30 KW



Werfe mal einen Blick auf BoschRexroth Antriebe.... Hab damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

gruß
gerribaldi


----------



## Knaller (1 Januar 2015)

Moin
Die Bosch Rexroth Antriebe decken das ab.   DieSteuerteile können mit Multi Ethernet ausgerüstet werden. Kannst dann zwischen fast allen Protokollen auswählen. Nur bei Profibus ist das ein anderes steuerteil.     Die Multigeberschnittstelle deckt sehr viele Gebertypen ab.   Safety ist klar geht auch.     Betriebsarten von Momentensteuerung bis  hybride Lageregelung      Einfach mal die Übersicht lesen.     Integrierte SPS geht auch.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zako (1 Januar 2015)

Gerold schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Vorfeld schon Gedanken gemacht.Ich benötige einen Umrichter den man an Profibus , Profinet und Ethercat betreiben kann. Ebenso sollte der Umrichter Synchronmotoren, Asynchronmotoren und Linearmotoren steuern können. Safetyfunktionen sollte dieser auch haben, zumindest Sicherer Stop.Eigenstaendig positionieren ist auch gewünscht. Auchh ein Umrichtermodel fuer den Leistungsbereich von 3 KW bis 30 KW



Der SINAMICS S120 von SIEMENS erfüllt hier Deine Anforderungen bis auf Ethercat. Wenn Du eine Beckhoff- Steuerung hast, dann haben die auch eine Profinet- Klemme.
Mit einer SIEMENS Steuerung hast Du eh gewonnen- incl. SAFETY über Bus.


----------



## Knaller (1 Januar 2015)

Moin.   
Siemens ist halt ein geschlossenes System.   Lässt ungern jemand "rein".    Im Prinzip sind alle Antriebe von    Herstellern die bereits länger am Markt sind zu gebrauchen.  Ich würde  mehr auf  das Drumherum achten  wie Service und Ersatzteile.    
 Ps  Sicherheit bieten fast alle auch über Bus 

Die Steuerungen "nicht" Siemens. Können oft mehr als viele wissen.   

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zako (1 Januar 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin.
> Siemens ist halt ein geschlossenes System.   ...



Kannst Du mal erklären, was Du unter ein "geschlossenes System" verstehst? Kann mit dieser Plattitüde nichts anfangen ...


----------



## bike (2 Januar 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin.
> Siemens ist halt ein geschlossenes System.   Lässt ungern jemand "rein".    Im Prinzip sind alle Antriebe von    Herstellern die bereits länger am Markt sind zu gebrauchen.  Ich würde  mehr auf  das Drumherum achten  wie Service und Ersatzteile.
> Ps  Sicherheit bieten fast alle auch über Bus
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir bitte übersetzen, was du uns mit dem Geschriebenen mitteilen willst? 

Man kann an Achsen von BigS Motore von anderen Herstellen anschliessen, so wie auch umgekehrt.
Und  wegen Service da muss ich dir mal schreiben, dass ich keinen anderen  Hersteller kenne, der innerhalb von 24 Stunden Ersatzteile fast überall  hin auf der Welt liefert und der Service ist auch vorhanden, nicht nur  von BigS sondern es gibt fast überall auf der Welt Anlaufstellen bei  Problemen.
Man darf die Hardware nicht mit TIA vergleichen. 

Siemens muss nicht sein, aber es ist auch kein Fehler.


bike


----------



## Knaller (2 Januar 2015)

Moin

Oh da hab ich ja wieder was los getreten. 

1. Ersatzteil Lieferungen von Standart Produkten funktioniert es in der Regel.  Dann wird es schon sehr eng. 
2. Siemens kann viele Applikationen nur mit aufwendigen steuerungskonzepten. Da sind sogenannte marktbegleiter besser aufgestellt.   
3. Safety über ethernet basierendem Bus geht nur mit Siemens busmastern .  Daher geschlossenes System. 

Sollte bei mir ein informationsdefizit herrschen    Dann her mit Informationen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (2 Januar 2015)

Also dann verwenden wir ein anders Siemens als ihr.
Wir binden sowohl bei fanuc als auch bei Beckhoff oder bosch rexroth bigS Antriebe bzw Antriebsverbände ein und das zuverlässig und relativ problemlos.
Wegen ET:
Ich hatte bisher wenig Probleme , außer bei einer WF470, doch das ist ein anderes Problemchen 

Es ist doch nach dem heutigen Stand der Technik fast  völlig egal welches System man verwendet.
Jedes hat Vor- aber, und das nicht zu knapp, Nachteile. 

Und muss safety immer über Bus gehen? Also wenn ich auf sichere Klappertechnik treffe, weiß ich, da versteht man was und warum geschieht.


bike


----------



## holgero (2 Januar 2015)

> Und muss safety immer über Bus gehen?


Nö. Aber Safety über Bus ist die Zukunft. Also ein wichtiges Argument 

Holgero


----------



## bike (2 Januar 2015)

Die Zukunft?
Kann ja sein, aber das als k.o. Kriterium zu nehmen ist nicht so echt zu verstehen.
Denn welcher Bus ist dann der Richtige?

Ich würde, wenn ich dürfte, mir ein System aussuchen, dass ich und die anderen Kollegen am besten kennen.


bike


----------



## zako (2 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
nur über Klemmen geht je nach Applikation SAFETY auch nicht. 
Wenn man z.B. an Regalbediengeräten  mit zwei RBG´s in einer Gasse denkt,  müssen die Positionen dynamisch gerechnet werden (Überwachung über SLP - Safe Limited Position)
Egal, ob man eine SIMATIC 3xx TF hat, wo Motion und SAFETY auf einer Platform gerechnet wird, oder z.B. eine Standardsteuerung-/oder Motioncontroller und einer eigenen  F-CPU (die man über I-Device-F-Proxy einbindet), ist SAFETY über Bus schon eine feine Sache (und eben _*ein*_ Bus für Achssynchronisierung, SAFETY, Kommunikation, Inbetriebnahme, Fernwartung etc.).



Knaller schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Siemens kann viele Applikationen nur mit aufwendigen steuerungskonzepten. Da sind sogenannte marktbegleiter besser aufgestellt.
> ...


Genau das ist eine der großen Stärken von SIEMENS, wie man an folgender Liste sieht - einfach mal durchscrollen. Eine derart umfassende Liste von Antriebsapplikationen habe ich noch von keinen anderen Antriebshersteller gesehen:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/mc-app/sinamics-application-examples/Home/Index?language=de
Für eine Vielzahl von Applikationen ist zentrale Motioncontrolfunktionalität von Vorteil (Achsinterpolation etc., da gibt es dann entsprechende Contoller), aber es gibt auch Anlagen mit 30, 40 Drehzahlachsen, dann noch ein paar Positionierachsen mit ein paar Gleichlaufachsen. Da wird gerne eine S7-3xx (F) drüber gesetzt und gut ist´s.  Achstechnologie wird dann im Antrieb gemacht. 

Viele Grüße
  Zako


----------



## bike (3 Januar 2015)

Schön, dass alles wie zako beschreibt, mit BigS funktioniert.
Das können aber auch andere Hersteller.

Doch mir stellt sich die Frage:
Wer hat solch eine Anwendung wie beschrieben jeden Tag?
Klar geht nicht alles über Klemmen, aber wenn eine CPU xxx.F dabei ist und entsprechend die Hardware gebaut ist, geht es sehr wohl.

Ich versuche das zu nehmen, was notwendig ist und am besten zu der entsprechenden Anwendung passt.

Warum Profisafe, wenn nur ein Antrieb geschaltet werden muss?
Da genügt ggF ein Relais.

Nicht alles was technisch möglich ist auch technisch sinnvoll.


bike


----------



## zako (3 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Schön, dass alles wie zako beschreibt, mit BigS funktioniert.
> Das können aber auch andere Hersteller.
> bike



Das muss man oft erst an einer echten Anlage ausprobieren. Der Teufel liegt oft im Detail. Z.B. wenn man einen Bus hat, wo in der Architektur nur auf Performance geachtet wurde und dann das böse Erwachen kommt, wenn man nur mal eine EA- Baugruppe irgendwo im Feld tauschen muss und die ganze Anlage steht. 
Stimmt natürlich wenn Du sagst, dass das wieder Anwendungen sind, die bei Dir vielleicht nicht zutreffen. Aber bei einer Druckmaschine mit 100 Achsen ist es schon  wichtig, dass man eine ähnliche Verfügbarkeit hat, wie sie in der Prozessindustrie gebraucht wird. Und der nächste Kunde kann schon wieder ganz andere Anforderungen haben als im vorhergehenden Projekt. 



> Nicht alles was technisch möglich ist auch technisch sinnvoll.


100% ACK !  Keep it simple!


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2015)

Siemens kann alles in der Antriebstechnik ... Doch aufgrund einer gewissen "Technikverliebtheit" und vielleicht auch "Betriebsblindheit" hat Siemens verlernt einfache Lösungen anzubieten.
Hier sind andere Hersteller einfach anwenderfreundlicher. Nicht jeder braucht einen Antriebsverbund oder Ähnliches. 99% unserer NC-Antriebe sind simple Einfachpositionierer.

Wir haben diese Dinge schon öfters mit Siemens-Produktmanagern diskutiert und auch konkret mit Versuchsaufbauten vorgeführt.
Traurig genug, dass man das als Kunde tun muss und Siemens selber nicht bzw. kaum Marktvergleiche macht.

Aber langsam (sehr langsam) kann man da auch ein gewisses Umdenken erkennen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zako (3 Januar 2015)

Für einfache" Positionieren nimmt man typischerweise einen Antrieb, der den "Einfachpositionierer" unterstützt (z.B. S110, S120, G120 mit CU250):
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/94003334
Auf seiten der SPS nimmt man dann den FB283 (oder im TIAP den FB284):





oder: Wenn man ohnehin eine S7-1500 einsetzt, dann sind die TO´s zum Positionieren recht einfach zu handlen, siehe
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/81666970
Programmieren mit PLC- Open Bausteinen:


Der Antrieb arbeitet hier als einfacher "Drehzahlsteller" und kommuniziert über Profidrive- Telegramm. Den Rest parametriert man S7- seitig. Ist halt für S7- Anwender recht intuitiv einsetzbar und man muss sich nicht so intensive mit dem Antrieb beschäftigen.

Kommt vielleicht auch drauf an, wo man sich besser auskennt bzw. ob man generell ein zentrales oder dezentrales Antriebskonzept bevorzugt.


----------



## Gerold (4 Januar 2015)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Leider habe ich das Gefühl das wir vom Thema abschweifen. 
Ich möchte nur wissen, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem A1000 von Yaskawa oder mit Umrichtern von KEB gemacht.Wenn ja , welche.


----------



## bike (4 Januar 2015)

Kann es sein, dass du deine Fragestellung im Eingangspost dann falsch formuliert hast?
Ich habe es so verstanden, dass du eine technische Aufgabenstellung hast und von uns Lösungsansätze suchst.
Dass du nur einen Freifahrschein für deine Endscheidung willst, habe ich nicht gelesen.
Ist ja auch dumm eine Endscheidung zu überdenken. 

Und ja wir haben mit Antrieben von Yaskawa Erfahrung, unser Standward ist und wird es nicht.


bike


----------



## Gerold (4 Januar 2015)

Ich weiss nicht wie Du darauf kommst, das ich Lösungsansätze bräuchte.Ich habe ja nicht einmal eine Aufgabestellung formuliert. Ich wollte nur wissen ob jemand gute oder schlechte Erfahrung mit dem A1000 von Yaskawa gemacht oder nicht.
Ist das ein Umrichter der zuverlässing Arbeitet oder fallen die Geräte überdurchschnittlich schnell aus


----------



## bike (4 Januar 2015)

Ohne dass du beschreibst was der Antrieb machen soll?
Was ist oft was selten? Was ist Durchschnitt was nicht? 

Versuche es und du wirst es sehen.
Es wurden andere Lösungen aufgezeigt und das bestimmt nicht ganz ohne Grund.


bike


----------



## DieBoese0815 (18 Februar 2015)

Hi Gerold! Wie ist denn nun die Entscheidung ausgegangen?

Hi Bike, 





bike schrieb:


> Das kann ein und der selbe Umrichter? Also ist das die Eierlegendewollmilchsau. bike


 = YASKAWA

Nachdem Yaskawa sich mit Vipa zusammengetan hat, bekommt man nun eigentlich auch viele Komponenten aus einem Hause = Service aus einer Hand. Würde dir raten da mal direkt an Yaskawa zu treten und deine Wünsche zu äußern bzgl. "Eierlegendewollmilchsau".

Hier mal als "Vorspeise" ein Auszug aus der Brochure:


----------



## DieBoese0815 (18 Februar 2015)

Teil 2 der A1000 Brochure:






Musst mal draufklicken und dann vergrößern - hoffe die Auflösung passt... (leider kann man ja keine PDF hochladen :sad


----------

